#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Webinar BricsCAD

## NomitechLtd

·  Τρίτη 14 Απριλίου, 2020 στις 7-8 μ.μ.
·  Μη χάσετε το επόμενο *Webinar* με τη μέρα ανακάλυψης BricsCAD! Εγγραφείτε στο Webinar για να μάθετε γιατί το BricsCAD είναι η καλύτερη λύση CAD DWG-based: https://bit.ly/2wrCndX.

----------

